# A not so famous writer



## charleswolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I am an average poet, and am in the middle of writing a novel. I am 17, soon to be 18, and think people are drifting too far from good old fashioned pen and paper/typewriter. Charles Daniel Wolf, thats my pseudonym and you can find my poems at poetry.com and my videos at youtube.com/cweigle . Well I gueess thats it. Later.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi there and welcome Charles


----------



## winner (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Charleswolf. Your doing pretty good if you've already got a website where your poems can be found by readers. Your okay.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there Charles, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## charleswolf (Jan 10, 2008)

winner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Charleswolf. Your doing pretty good if you've already got a website where your poems can be found by readers. Your okay.



well its no that great, poetry.com sends me a lot of spam


----------



## JohnN (Jan 10, 2008)

Well welcome to the forums! We have a great community here, so make sure you get involved! Don't post and disappear!


----------

